
Ask HN: What is your news source? - ika
For me mostly its HN, Twitter &amp; blogs I follow.
When Google Reader existed it was the #1 news source<p>What&#x27;s yours?
======
ttctciyf
In terms of a personal newsfeed app, I've found Zite on IOS to be ok.

Its main USP is that you can train it to provide a feed matching your
interests, by liking/disliking articles, as well as selecting (or banning)
sources and topics of interest,

I find it does adapt moderately well (I get a lot of UK press articles, but
it's been a long time since I saw a football story, for example). Out of the
personal newsfeed attempts I've tried, it's been the best so far.

I think there's a lot of room for improvement, still, though, like, oh, not
being able to search on an actual search term (instead of just limiting my
search to tags which the app knows); being unable to put new sites directly
into my preferred sources when I follow a link to one from a story; being
unable to tag articles myself or being able to like/dislike tags within a
story context (some of the tags that come up for stories are wildly
inappropriate, to the point I hesitate to vote up the story in case it thinks
I'm interested in the topic indicated by the tag); being unable to see feeds
for different personas, or for other people or in relation to others'
recommendations; being unable to open a link inside a story in the device's
web browser (or a new tab); not having a web version where I can see my feed
outside of the IOS device; its annoying tendency to show me the same story
from multiple outlets; ... probably other stuff!

I think a truly winning personal news feed app has yet to be written, but Zite
comes closest that I've found so far. Not sure how long it will last, though,
since it's been acquired by Flipboard, whose own app I didn't get on well with
at all. I briefly tried Trove (of CmdrTaco fame) which had some promising
features but seemed to make it harder work to find stories away from the
standard mainstream news space.

Maybe I'm just missing out on the coolest stuff, but it seems there's likely
vast untapped potential available to be exploited by apps on these lines (if
you know different, please inform!)

------
chris_va
I'm not sure if you are asking for sources/apps, but for sources...

I was the TL for Google News many years ago, and I had to read/deal with a lot
of news sources. There is a lot of poorly researched noise out there, and my
advice is to avoid the noise as much as possible, especially if you are
already getting the socially relevant bits via HN/Twitter.

We did some studies. Slower periodicals (e.g. Economist) provide a lot more
value per unit time than the breaking news types (e.g. CNN). The "more news
faster" types generally don't make you actually more informed (surveys), and
generally more depressed (since they filter for attention grabbing).

This could be a multi-hour conversation, but hopefully that helps.

------
infinitebattery
My news sources consist of a variety of websites and apps. Primarily, I
regularly look at Hacker News and find its content to be very interesting.
Other than that, I use Flipboard, as I find the UI very appealing.

I also learn a lot from going on Facebook- as any news normally makes its way
on the site.

------
falava
Take a look at Prismatic[1] and Lobsters[2]:

    
    
      [1] http://getprismatic.com/
      [2] https://lobste.rs/

------
NameNickHN
Mostly reddit, HN, some blogs and a local news agregator. And John Stewart of
course.

------
hashtag
Sources too many to list but 98%+ is through RSS

------
nodweber
I mostly use HN, Facebook, Twitter.

------
thenerdfiles
[https://gist.github.com/nerdfiles/80b1126f11b66110d213](https://gist.github.com/nerdfiles/80b1126f11b66110d213)

I have a bunch of feeds that hit my inbox from Yahoo! Pipes that mashes up NPR
and I think Aljazeera.

Then I follow a bunch of futurists on scoop.it for transhumanist news, future
science, etc.

